# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  О здоровом питании

## SlavaSG

Интересно узнать киви является благостным продуктом?
где то слышал что он создан человеком путём скрещивания
и что в природе киви не существует. кто знает какие продукты были созданы человеком?

----------


## Милана

У Аударьи Дхамы есть список продуктов,какие к какой гуне относятся. Я что-то сейчас его найти не могу.
Грейпфрукт тоже от скрещивания получен.
Часто бывает,что человеку не только благостная пища требуется. Я слышала,как Аударья Дхама рассказывал,что когда он заболел
желтухой,то ему постоянно хотелось солёных огурцов и что он их ел,а потом это проанализировал и понял,что именно они ему тогда и
нужны были для выздоровления. Он про грейпфрукты плохо отзывается,но мне временами их хочется и я ем,хоть они и не в благости.
Там,кажется,много природных антибиотиков.

----------


## SlavaSG

Спасибо за информацию и за труд в поиске Милана. 
Вот нашёл хорошие лекции о здоровом питании http://dl.dropbox.com/u/57247578/Rad...mana%20Das.rar Радха Рамана Даса послушал  :smilies:  много полезного рассказывает молодец!
о том как пища влияет на нас и какую следует есть.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

скоре не скрещивания, а селекции. В природе киви существует, просто плоды в разы меньше. Но такая ситуация со _всеми_ культурными растениями, все они прошли века и века селекции. 
По большому счёту, и селекция, и скрещивание человеком - совершенно естественный и природный процесс, два вида корректируют себя для совместного успеха. 

Про грейпфтут - вон, кстати, в вики пишут, что "является, предположительно, результатом природной гибридизации апельсина (Citrus sinensis) и поме́ло (Citrus maxima)". И вон ещё чего пишут:



> Все перечисленные качества могут действовать хорошо, если этот продукт подходит. Это можно определить по запаху. Если кому-то грейпфрут подходит, то едкость будет уничтожать бактерии, а организм будет оставаться здоровым. Раздражающее действие будет вызывать увеличение иммунитета. Напряженность будет поднимать сниженный тонус. Обычно если у человека повышенный тонус, то грейпфрут уже не будет подходить. Т.е. это растение будет подходить не во всех случаях, а только в редких случаях. Если его понюхают 100 человек, то только 20–25 будут считать, что им подходит это растение. В основном, все будут считать, что оно им не подходит.






> А чем проверять благостность?


Гунометром? 
Не, ну как-то же проверяют точное соотношение гун. Вон как тут, аж с процентами.

----------


## Милана

Да,у меня постоянно тонус сниженный. Может,по этому грейпфрукт подходит.
И ещё он помогает жиры растворять,после жирной пищи.

----------


## Anna

Те, кто в Москве живут, могут просто попробовать вот эти продукты и проследить за своими ощущениями. Благость легче испытать на контрасте с привычной не-благостью.

----------


## Anna

Там, кстати, указаны неокончательные цены. Вайшнавы получают щедрую скидку. Вегетарианцы - тоже. Пишите ЛС - дам код скидки.

----------


## SlavaSG

> скоре не скрещивания, а селекции. В природе киви существует, просто плоды в разы меньше. Но такая ситуация со _всеми_ культурными растениями, все они прошли века и века селекции. 
> По большому счёту, и селекция, и скрещивание человеком - совершенно естественный и природный процесс, два вида корректируют себя для совместного успеха. 
> 
> Про грейпфтут - вон, кстати, в вики пишут, что "является, предположительно, результатом природной гибридизации апельсина (Citrus sinensis) и поме́ло (Citrus maxima)". И вон ещё чего пишут:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Гунометром? 
> Не, ну как-то же проверяют точное соотношение гун. Вон как тут, аж с процентами.


спасибо за интересную информацию  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Гунометром?


Торсунометром...

----------


## Милана

Швейцария избавилась от Макдоналдсов!

http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1453

Швейцария избавилась от Макдоналдсов!

Инстинкт самосохранения людей кое-где побеждает жадность и алчность мировой финансовой мафии, навязывающей населению некачественные и даже вредные товары первой необходимости. Это – очень хороший пример, достойный подражания...


Швейцария закрыла все рестораны сети «Макдоналдс»

Швейцария с 2012 года закрыла все без исключения рестораны сети «Макдоналдс». Альпийская страна создала небывалый прецедент, после того как еврокомиссар по сельскому хозяйству Дачан Чолош принял более 120 заявок из Болгарии, Испании, Германии и других стран Европы с требованием законодательного запрета на любой фастфуд.

После продовольственных скандалов, когда в 2009 году в «натуральных» сырах Италии и Испании была обнаружена превышающая нормы Еврокомиссии концентрация диоксина, а в 2011 году Германию и другие страны Европы накрыл «овощной» психоз из-за E.cоlі, кишечной палочки, которую немецкие и китайские учёные обнаружили в органических овощах, Европа перестала быть толерантной в вопросах питания и призывает отказаться от промышленной еды и фастфуда.

Теперь ООН и ЕС вместо натуральных продуктов пропагандируют высокотехнологичную индустрию питания. Так движение здорового питания «Slow Food», созданное в противовес фастфуду, не только агитирует за продукты со знаком «BIO», но и призывает покупать продукты в фермерских лавках. Статус «BIO» присваивается натуральным продуктам, обогащённым витаминами или пищевыми добавками.

Например хлеб, которому «делают укол», добавляя витамины С и В: разрешение на витаминизацию еды даёт Еврокомиссия в ЕС и комиссия Codex Alimentarius в ООН, но ужесточить или ослабить требования к использованию какой-либо добавки может и отдельная страна. В 2003 году этим правилом воспользовалась Италия: исследования показали, что заменитель сахара – аспартам, имевший статус биопродукта более полезного, чем сахар, на самом деле – опасный для здоровья канцероген. Комиссия ООН по продовольствию инициировала дополнительное исследование, которое ничего не дало, и сегодня использование этого «биосахара» по-прежнему разрешено. Вот только ни в Италии, ни где-либо ещё в ЕС аспартам уже не найти – он тихо перекочевал в страны «третьего мира».

За безопасности продуктов во всех странах отвечает государство. А с персональной ответственностью за своё здоровье дело пока обстоит не лучшим образом. По данным продовольственной комиссии ООН и ВОЗ, в структуре мировых покупок продуктов питания первое место занимают даже не колбасы (2 место), не сахар и сладкое (4 место), не хлеб (3 место), а мясные субпродукты – сосиски, сардельки, замороженные пельмени и котлеты. То есть то, что дешевле.

На фоне громких разговоров о необходимости возврата к натуральному питанию, эти продукты остаются не только лидерами продаж, но и лидерами по содержанию в скрытой форме жиров, жирных кислот и холестерина. В структуре ежедневного питания мира мясные продукты и полуфабрикаты занимают более 70%. И, наоборот, овощи и фрукты по 300 граммов в день (при норме в 600 граммов в день) едят лишь 67% землян, сообщает 3rm.іnfо.

----------


## Милана

Великий врач Авиценна (Абу Али ибн Сина) считал лимон лучшим лекарством при болезнях сердца.

----------


## Милана

Целебные свойства лимона известны издавна. Еще древнегреческий философ Плиний утверждал, что лимон является исключительным средством от отравления. По рассказом Атенея, преступники, осужденные тираном Клеарком на смерть от укуса ядовитой змеи, спасались только тем, что перед казнью ели лимоны

----------


## Милана

Витамин Р, содержащийся в плодах лимона, необходим для укрепления стенок кровеносных сосудов, его недостаток приводит к кровотечениям, вызванным ломкостью капилляров, к подкожным и другим видам кровоизлияний, болям в ногах, быстрой утомляемости, общей слабости. Витамин Р особенно необходим при склонности к варикозному расширению вен, при угрозе появления трофических язв, для профилактики геморроя.

----------


## SlavaSG

Не знал что лимон нейтрализует яд  :smilies: 
слышал где то что болгарский перец в невежестве находиться 
у кого есть инф об этом?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> слышал где то что болгарский перец в невежестве находиться 
> у кого есть инф об этом?


Не болгарский перец в невежестве, а перец чили. А болгарский - в благости.

----------


## SlavaSG

нет точно помню что Торсунов говорил о болгарском. может он просто оговорился.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Не болгарский перец в невежестве, а перец чили. А болгарский - в благости.


Разве чили в невежестве? Судя по вкусу - чистая страсть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Разве чили в невежестве? Судя по вкусу - чистая страсть.


Да, чили в невежестве. Я тоже удивился, когда узнал.

----------


## SlavaSG

чили характерно острый вкус 
согласно писаниям он проявление страсти 
почему же он в невежестве? 
чеснок лук так же имеет острый горький вкус если честно 
может наше определение невежества и страсти неправильно?

----------


## Милана

Лук и чеснок в невежестве потому, что они выросли из крови демона,когда она упала на землю.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Лук и чеснок в невежестве потому, что они выросли из крови демона,когда она упала на землю.


пусть так но это не меняет определение страсти и невежества страсть явно указывает что это её продукты.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Возможно, имеется в виду общее воздействие на тело и сознание, а не только вкус на языке. Были статьи о том, что чеснок тормозит мозг - это явный тамас.

----------


## SlavaSG

Возможно 
синильная кислота имеет сладкий вкус
но её воздействие далеко не благостное. 
В писания страсть невежество благость в определении пищи носить предпочтения живого существа во вкусах а не как определения продукта. 
Ошибочно анализировать продукт кислый  сладки горький соленый острый как меру его благости страсти или невежества.

----------


## Милана

Различные способы питания в передаче Малахов+
вегетарианство,мясоедение,сыроедение

http://yogatv.ru/video/zdorove/malah...bor-sudby.html

----------


## Милана

Полезные свойства моркови полезные свойства моркови.  Нет овощей в которых бы содержалось столько же провитамина А - каротина, как в моркови. В то же время нельзя есть морковь в больших количествах. Избыток витамина А может привести к тому, что кожа станет желтой. Достаточно одной средней моркови в день, например в салате. Попадая в организм бета-каротин превращается в витамин А, который очень полезен для организма, особенно для женщин, детей и подростков. Каротин, содержащийся в моркови усваивается лучше если добавить немного растительного масла в блюда с морковью. Полезные свойства морковь сохраняет до весны, когда другие овощи теряют часть витаминов, в моркови по прежнему много витаминов А, В, С, Е, К, РР, группы В, минералов - калия, железа, меди, йода, а также фруктозы и каротина. Врачи рекомендуют ежедневно пить морковный сок или есть морковку натощак. Свежевыжатый морковный сок оказывает омолаживающее и тонизирующее действие. Полезна морковь для здоровья глаз: при близорукости, коньюктивитах, блефаритах, снижении остроты зрения, усталости глаз от работы на компьютере. Полезные свойства моркови связаны с укреплением сетчатки глаза. Ученые нашли в моркови противораковое вещество - фалькаринол, которое тормозит развитие раковых клеток. Полезные свойства моркови широко используют в народной медицине - полезна она при циститах, запорах, мочекаменной болезни и геморрое. При стоматите полезно полоскать рот морковным соком. Полезна морковь и для повышения мужской потенции, улучшая подвижность и оплодотворительную функцию сперматозоидов. Морковь особенно полезна беременным женщинам, а также тем кто страдает от ломкости ногтей и волос, сухости кожи. Кормящим матерям также рекомендуется включать морковь в рацион, как средство улучшающее лактацию и качество грудного молока. Морковь очищает кровь и улучшает кровообращение. Морковь включают в различные лечебные диеты - для нормализации работы желудка и кишечника, снижения уровня холестерина в крови. Но не рекомендуется употреблять морковь при язве желудка, при обострении гастрита, при воспалении тонкой кишки. Полезные свойства моркови - используются и в косметических целях - маски из моркови придадут коже свежесть и приятный оттенок легкого загара. Для косметических масок используйте сок и кашицу светлоокрашенных сортов моркови. Смесь морковного сока с лимонным поможет избавиться от веснушек. 
http://bezdietu.ru/mr.php

----------


## Милана

В передаче Малахов+ диетолог говорит о пользе морковной халавы!!! (в начале передачи,4-я минута)

http://yogatv.ru/video/zdorove/malah...ietologov.html

----------


## Светлана Р.

> нет точно помню что Торсунов говорил о болгарском. может он просто оговорился.


Случайно прочитала эту тему. У меня такая инфа есть:
<<Сладкий болгарский перец (он же паприка), относящийся к семейству пасленовых и являющийся продуктом селекции горького перца, по сути своей жгуч – 
в этом легко убедиться, если перетереть его семечки в кофемолке, высушить порошок и попробовать его на вкус. 
Болгарский перец и продуты этой категории — это смесь благости, страсти и невежества. Хороший продукт, в нем много хороших качеств. Крепость, твердость, оптимизм. 
Есть напряжение, поэтому на ночь он не всем подходит. Хотя если его сварить в супе, то это качество напряжения нейтрализуется. Часто в овощах при варке плохие качества нейтрализуются. Например, в картошке. Но, какие-то, конечно, остаются. 
Красный болгарский перец больше в страсти, там невежества почти нет. Белый больше в благости. Темные цвета больше в невежестве.>>

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Чеснок с точки зрения Аюрведы

Чеснок содержит сульфанил-гидроксильный ион, проникающий в кровь мозга и ядовитый для высших млекопитающих

Большая часть человечества наслышана о "пользе" чеснока.

Но Роберт К. Бэк говорит в своём исследовании:

"Причина того, почему чеснок так токсичен - содержащийся в нем сульфанил-гидроксильный ион, проникающий в кровь оболочек мозга и особенно ядовитый для высших млекопитающих. Своей проникающей способностью это вещество в точности подобно диметилсульфоксиду.

Я сделал это невеселое открытие, когда был мировым лидером по производству оборудования с обратной биологической связью. Некоторых моих сотрудников, только что вернувшихся с обеда, энцефалограф определял клинически мертвыми. Мы пытались установить, в чем причина такого их состояния. Они отвечали: «Я был в итальянском ресторане. Мне подали салат с чесночной подливой». Итак, мы стали наблюдать за ними, просили отмечать, что происходит с ними, когда они принимают чеснок перед лекциями, тратили время и деньги.

В 1950 году я был авиаконструктором. Штатный хирург приходил к нам чуть ли не каждый месяц и напоминал всем: «И не вздумайте брать в рот никакой пищи с чесноком в течение 72 часов до полета на наших самолетах, потому что это в два-три раза снижает реакцию. Съев хотя бы чуть-чуть чеснока, вы станете в три раза заторможеннее». Тогда мы еще не понимали, почему так происходит. Но двадцать лет спустя, когда я уже был владельцем корпорации «Альфа-Метрикс» по производству оборудования с обратной биологической связью, мы открыли, что чеснок полностью расстраивает функции мышления. Я провел исследование в Станфорде, и те, кто принимали в нем участие, единодушно заключили, что чеснок ядовит. Вы можете потереть головкой чеснока подошву своей ступни - и вскоре ваши запястья будут тоже издавать чесночный запах. Итак, он проникает внутрь тела. Вот что делает яд, содержащийся в чесноке, похожим на испарения диметилсульфоксида: сульфанил-гидроксильные ионы проникают через любые оболочки, в том числе и через мозолистое тело мозга.

Те из вас, кто занимаются садоводством, знают, что при желании можно уничтожать вредителей с помощью чеснока - вместо ДДТ.

Большая часть человечества наслышана о пользе чеснока. Это - просто невежество.

Если у вас есть пациенты с жалобами на слабую головную боль, невнимательность или рассеянность, если есть среди них те, кто не могут после обеда сосредоточиться на работе с компьютером, просто поставьте опыт и убедитесь сами. Посоветуйте таким людям исключить из рациона чеснок, и вы увидите, насколько улучшилось их самочувствие. Это произойдет в кратчайшие сроки. Затем, недели три спустя, позвольте им съесть немного чеснока. Они скажут: «Боже мой, мы и подумать не могли, что причина наших страданий в этом!..»

Все вышесказанное в равной степени относится и к дезодорированному чесноку, киолику, и к некоторым другим продуктам. Очень непопулярно, но я должен был открыть вам эту неприятную правду".

В восьмидесятых годах Боб (Роберт) Бэк, исследуя функции человеческого мозга, открыл, что чеснок оказывает вредное воздействие на мозг. Лишь потом он узнал, что многие направления Йоги и философские учения предостерегают своих адептов от употребления лука и чеснока, хотя это и входит в противоречие с медицинской практикой. Любой человек, занятый интеллектуальным или творческим трудом, поставив эксперимент с часноком, подтвердит, что после употребления чеснока мышление действительно затуманивается.

Если рассмотреть отношение Аюрведы к часноку, то в ней чеснок и даже спиртовые настойки на нём рекомендуются при некоторых заболеваниях, в сугубо медицинских целях. Однако в той же Аюрведе сказано, что тем, для кого ясность мышления и способность постигать высшее знание стоят на первом месте, а также тем, кто намерен обуздать свои низшие плотские инстинкты, чеснок вреден.

Хотя открытие Бэка не умаляет медицинские свойства чеснока, но все-таки необходимо прибавить к его антимикробному и антивирусному влиянию то воздействие, которое он оказывает на мозг и сознание.


Чеснок

Поговорим о хорошо известном и, в то же время, спорном растении — чесноке. Спорном — потому что природа чеснока тамасична, в виду чего у него находится много противников среди людей, заботящихся о своем духовном росте.

И это неприятие вполне оправданно в тех случаях, когда физическое тело здорово, а Душа устремлена к Богу — духовным людям чеснок не рекомендован.

Однако, как лекарственное растение, чеснок обладает важными лечебными свойствами и при ряде болезненных состояний может и должен применяться. На санскрите чеснок называется Рашона, что означает "тот, которому не хватает одного вкуса", так как он содержит все вкусы, кроме кислого (в корне — острый, в листьях — горький, в стебле — вяжущий, в верхней части стебля — соленый, в семенах — сладкий).

Чеснок обладает сильным омолаживающим действием, особенно на Вату. Также омолаживает Капху, костную и нервную ткань.

Это сильный детоксикант, эффективно очищающий кровь и лимфу от Амы и излишков Капхи. Показан при хронических и периодических (Вата) лихорадках. Однако, в силу своих раздражающих свойств может вызывать или усиливать кровотечения, поэтому при склонностях к кровотечениям применять его следует с осторожностью или вообще отказаться от использования.

Чеснок увеличивает количество семени, поэтому считается афордизиаком. Но при этом раздражает репродуктивные органы.

Таким образом, вряд ли чеснок можно рекомендовать для повседневного применения, однако как лекарственное средство он может оказать незаменимую помощь.

Показания к применению: простуды, кашель, астма, сердечные заболевания, гипертония, повышение холестерина, атеросклероз, сердцебиение, кожные болезни, паразитарные поражения, ревматизм, геморрой, отеки, импотенция, истерия.

Действие на доши: снижает Вату и Капху, повышает Питту.

Из плюсов:
Обладает кардиозащитным действием и предупреждает развитие атеросклероза
Обладает гипотензивным действием
Обладает антивирусным, антибактериальным действием
Повышает иммунную защиту, благоприятно воздействует на рост и деление клеток, вызывая омолаживающий эффект
Стабилизирует уровень сахара и холестерина в крови

Очищает кровь:
Кровь загрязняется от различных веществ, содержащихся в пищевых продуктах и вдыхаемом воздухе. Загрязнение крови проявляется в форме различных кожных болезней, аллергии, дурном запахе от тела, в снижении жизнеспособности и иммунитета. Очищение крови избавляет от болезней и оказывает омолаживающее воздействие.

Кровь очищают вещества, имеющие свойства горького вкуса. Очистители крови регулируют функции питта, благотворно действуют на печень и выводят из пищеварительного тракта отходы.

Средства, очищающие кровь, принимают в течение недели, в малых дозах. Аюрведа приводит описание растений и смесей, хорошо очищающих кровь.
Знаменитые индийские растения - ним, куркума. На Западе наиболее известны растения: пажитник сенной, кресс-салат, кориандр, укроп, базилик, ЧЕСНОК .
Прекрасным очистителем крови является куркума, заготовки которой для очистки крови нельзя хранить больше года, поскольку она теряет целебные и очистительные свойства.

Расаяна

Заключительная стадия курса естественного омоложения завершается проведением расаяна, основа которой заключается в применении трав и расаян - эликсиров молодости. Древняя ведическая наука расаяна совершает поистине "чудодейственные" изменения. Тело становится энергичным, начинает заботиться о себе, обнаруживая и проявляя заложенную природой красоту.

Расаяна - это то, что входит (аяна) в сущность (раса). Это то, что проникает в сущность нашего психофизиологического бытия и дарует новую жизнь.

Расаяна воздействует на достаточно глубоком уровне. Ее действие поддерживает оптимальное состояние и функции различных органов, дхату и дош тела.

Обладает гармонизирующим, омолаживающим, очищающим и нормализующим обменные процессы действием.

Укрепляет организм в его основе, вызывая обновление и омоложение .
Способствует восстановлению и укреплению клеток, тканей и органов тела.

Дает клеткам долголетие и противодействует процессам старения.

Стимулирует защитные силы организма, повышает иммунитет, выносливость и сопротивляемость к болезням.

Согласно аюрведе , растения обладают сомой - амброзией или нектаром бессмертия. Это одновременно оджас и тончайший, бодрящий, живительный сок. Оджас составляет основу для ясности восприятия, физической силы, выносливости и долговечности тканей.

Типичные травы расаяны для разных конституций:

- для ВАТА ДОШИ:
аир, ашваганда, гуггул, женьшень, харитаки, ЧЕСНОК ;
- для ПИТТА ДОШИ: алоэ, амалаки, брами, корень окопника, шатавари, шафран;
- для КАПХА ДОШИ: бибхитаки, гуггул, девясил, пиппали.

Другие травы РАСАЯНЫ: алтей, аралия, бала, бамбук, батат, гокшура, горец многоцветковый, кунжут, купена, лук, манжишта, мирра, пальма, сереноа, ремания, солодка, солома от овса, тан квей, ямс.

Кроме трав существуют специальные пищевые добавки, которые являются более тонкими, имеют более специфическую направленность и более длительное действие. Можно перечислить некоторые наиболее известные расаяны - "Чаванпраш", "Амалака расаяна", "Брахма расаяна", "Агастья расаяна", "Трипхвала".

Расаяну лучше проводить в спокойной и уединенной обстановке. Принимающий расаяна должен заранее основательно пройти аюрведическую очистку организма от шлаков и вести соответствующий стиль жизни, т.е. должны быть устранены факторы, вызывающие старение. Лишь тогда станут проходимыми тончайшие каналы циркуляции крови и будет возможен бесперебойный обмен веществ.

Система приема трав и пищевых добавок включает в себя:
Мантры,
Медитацию,
Йогические практики - асаны, пранаяму, которые являются истинными катализаторами этого процесса.

Одна из главных целей РАСАЯНА - увеличение оджаса и саттва, поэтому употребление тяжелых продуктов питания типа мяса, рыбы, яиц и т.п. при расаяна исключается. Диета должна быть одновременно и саттвичной и тонизирующей.

После завершения процесса очищения каналы в теле становятся настолько чистыми и свободными, а ум - по-настоящему открытым, что правильное питание и здоровый образ жизни становятся гораздо более необходимыми, чем до проведения курса.

Человеку, регулярно принимающему подобранную специально для него расаяну, невозможно дать его года.

----------


## Милана

Поставленные в лабораторных условиях эксперименты над грызунами подтвердили тот факт, что синтетические продукты не только не несут пользы для организма, но и причиняют ему необратимый вред. Например, у грызунов, которые в течение нескольких месяцев питались только чипсами, возникли проблемы с  работой пищеварительной, сердечно-сосудистой системы, наблюдалось снижение иммунитета. Даже после кормления грызунов естественной для них пищей, не удалось  восстановить их состояние здоровья.

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

*Спасибо,за столь полезную информацию!*

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

> Великий врач Авиценна (Абу Али ибн Сина) считал лимон лучшим лекарством при болезнях сердца.


*Харе,Крищна*!Дорогая *Милана!*Как мне думается,лучшее "лекарство",при"болезнях"  :heart: сердца-это ЛЮБОВЬ!Причиной их("болезней сердца")может быть,как  :sed:  :mmm: "недостаток"...СЕРДЕЧНОСТИ,так и "излишки"... :ranting:  :diablo: СЕРДИТОСТИ".Как видите-корни слов-одни,но смысл-дисгармония.Чтобы оно было здоровее,сохраняйте,в себе качества-ДОБРОСЕРДЕЧИЯ и ДОБРОСЕРДЕЧНОСТИ.И,при этом-правильно питайтесь:ешьте "правильные(для Вас)" продукты,пейте достаточное количество чистой питьевой воды,будьте-БЛАГОРАЗУМНОЙ,положительнонастроенной Душой.И тогда,сердце ваше-будет вам-благодарно!
*Милана,желаю Вам здоровья и Благополучия(в это понятие входят все очень хорошие по-желания и мысли)!*

----------


## Милана

*Время переваривания пищи в желудке (при условии, что желудок до этого пустой):*

Вода - Практически моментально поступает в кишечник
Фруктовый сок - 15-20 мин
Овощной сок - 15-20 мин
Овощной бульон - 15-20 мин
Большинство сырых овощей, овощные салаты без масла - 30-40 мин
Овощные салаты с растительным маслом - до 1 часа
Фрукты с большим содержанием воды и ягоды - 20 мин
Апельсины, виноград, грейпфрукты - 30 мин
Яблоки, груши, персики, вишни - 40 мин
Различные виды капусты, кабачки, кукуруза - 45 мин
Вареные овощи - 40 мин
Корнеплоды: репа, морковь, пастернак и т.д. - 50 мин
Овощи, содержащие крахмал (картофель, тапинамбур и т.д.) - 1,5-2 часа
Каши: рисовая, гречневая, пшенная и т.д. - 2 часа
Бобовые - 2 часа
Семена подсолнечника, тыквы и т.д. - 3 часа
Орехи - 3 часа
Молочные продукты - 2 часа
Яйцо - 45 мин
Рыба - 1 час
Мясо птицы - 2,5 - 3 часа
Говядина - 4 часа
Баранина - 4 часа
Свинина - 5,5-6 часов
http://www.edka.ru/article/zoz/food.htm

----------


## Милана

Несколько другие данные

*Время переваривания продуктов:*

Фрукты: 30-60 мин. Не тратится энергия и ферменты на переваривание. Минимум затрат – 100% результат!!!

Пророщенные зерна: 1,5 ч.

Вымоченные орехи: 1,5 ч.

Зелень, овощи (сырые и пропаренные): 2-2,5 ч.

Зерновые или бобовые одного вида: 2,5-3 ч.

Смесь зерновых и/или бобовых (не более двух видов): 3-3,5 ч.

Смесь зерновых и/или бобовых (более двух видов): более 4-5 ч.

Макароны твердых сортов пшеницы: 3 ч.

Макароны из белой муки: не перевариваются

Чай, кофе: 6 ч.

Молоко (холодное): 12 ч.

Чай или кофе с молоком: 24 ч.

Невегетарианская пища (мясо, птица, яйца, рыба, морепродукты и т.д.): 72-100 часов!!! 3-4 дня!!! 

Чтобы понять для чего нужно знать сколько переваривается пища, рассмотрим очень простой пример переваривания мяса с тестом (или котлет с макаронами). Тесто - это пшеница (злаковые) или углеводы, а мясо - это животная пища (животный белок). Время переваривания злаковых до 4 часов, а животной пищи более 70 часов. Это значит, что съеденные вами пельмени (пирожки с мясом, гамбургеры, чебуреки, котлеты с макаронами и т.п.) после 4 часов пребывания в желудке выйдут в кишечник в следующей гремучей смеси: полностью переваренное тесто и частично переваренное мясо. И эта смесь не сможет нормально усвоиться, так как мясо еще не переварилось, а тесто, полностью переварившись, уже начало гнить
http://v-eda.info/index.php/shcool/b...5-time-of-food

----------


## Милана

Пища не находится в желудке больше 4 часов. Далее она поступает сначала в тонкий кишечник, где происходит процесс усвоения, а затем в толстый кишечник для выведения.

Так вот, важно не сколько пища находится в желудке, а в каком виде (переваренном или недопереваренном) она перейдет в кишечник, и что с ней произойдет дальше. Время переваривания продуктов также зависит от совместимости продуктов между собой.
http://v-eda.info/index.php/shcool/b...5-time-of-food

----------


## Ivan

Милана напиши свой email не могу тебе отправить сообщение в личку мой statesman@bk.ru

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Дорогие преданные! кто в ботанике разбирается? 
моя мама уже не ест лук и чеснок. Но...
вкус ещё остался.

Вопрос:
Вот есть такой сорт - Лук душистый (джусай, жусай) - многолетнее травянистое растение семейства Луковые.
В пищу идут листья - и по строению и по вкусу-запаху что-то среднее между луком и чесноком.

Я ей говорю - 99%, что тоже нельзя, но ей надо доказательство со стороны.

Поможете?

----------


## Nyrislam

Может не в тему, и т.д. Прошу прощения заранее.

Крайне полезна Крапива. Способ применения - нарвать побольше и по попе, по попе!

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

А где можно посмотреть источник , описывающий гуну продукта ? (хотелось бы шастру)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

может у кого есть расчеты, что есть по дням недели?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> может у кого есть расчеты, что есть по дням недели?


Шрила Прабхупада ЕЖЕДНЕВНО вкушал рис, дал, сабжи, чапати, горячее молоко. И всё остальное. Полноценное питание.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

вчера мельком по телевизору услышал в рентиви про пищу богов -там про это каждую неделю крутят 
что якобы когда пахтали океан то появилась амрита и это как там было заявлено был ЧЕСНОК 
типа это так они прочитали в Ведах  или так ученые прочитали в Пуране про пахтание 
а из чего амрита на самом деле состояла -я слышал что из целебных трав росших на Мандаре ?

----------


## Милана

> А где можно посмотреть источник , описывающий гуну продукта ? (хотелось бы шастру)


Аударья Дхама список составил и брошурка такая есть

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> вчера мельком по телевизору услышал в рентиви про пищу богов -там про это каждую неделю крутят 
> что якобы когда пахтали океан то появилась амрита и это как там было заявлено был ЧЕСНОК 
> типа это так они прочитали в Ведах  или так ученые прочитали в Пуране про пахтание 
> а из чего амрита на самом деле состояла -я слышал что из целебных трав росших на Мандаре ?


Все переврали.

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

> Аударья Дхама список составил и брошурка такая есть


хотелось бы шастру...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Все переврали.


мне вобще странно,что еще кто-то принимает всерьез Рентвшные,Нтвшные ''документальные'' фильмы.
недавно уже и ОРТ отличился с ''перевалом Дятлова'' :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хочу задать по другой вопрос:*что такое чёрная соль(*ту которую добавляем в различные блюда)...мне нравится добавлять её,например,в гречиху...*Объясните,пожалуйста:как правильно ею пользоваться*?


У преданных  есть такое хорошее объяснение: "*Черная соль* - это природная неочищенная соль, при этом она добывается в месторождениях, где в соли присутствуют вещества, содержащие сероводород, или подобные вещества. Польза от них такова, что они усиливают перистальтику кишечника, действуют как легкое слабительное и стимулирующее для кишечника. Также из-за богатого природного состава черная соль на вкус менее солена и более полезна. По свойствам она подобна соевому соусу - богата веществами, которые действуют в организме подобно ферментам, улучшают пищеварение.

 Хотя черная соль и называется черной, она имеет красновато-бурый цвет благодаря тому, что в ней содержится некоторое количество минералов и железа. Как и белая соль, она продается прессованной и молотой, и хранить ее лучше в сухом прохладном месте. Эта соль не может заменить морскую или столовую соль, так как имеет специфический резкий запах (он напоминает запах сваренного вкрутую яичного желтка). Видимо из-за наличия в ней небольшого количества сероводорода. Содержание NaCl у нее ниже, чем в обычной поваренной соли. В этой связи черная соль более безопасна по сравнению с поваренной с точки зрения отложения ее в суставах. Она является главным ингредиентом в популярной индийской приправе чат масала ( приправа для салата ), которую добавляют в фруктовые салаты и в поджаренные орехи.
 Применяется как заменитель поваренной соли. Черная соль богата йодом, калием, серой, железом и другими микроэлементами. Кладется абсолютно во все блюда, куда кладется обычная соль. Недостатком является небольшой яичный привкус, но в сочетании с другими специями он становится незаметным. Черная соль в обычных дозах не вызывает удержания в организме воды, как это делают другие виды соли.

 В Индии этот минерал входит в «домашнюю аптечку». Согласно Аюрведе – древней медицинской науке черная соль – содержит элементы воды и огня, способствует нормальному функционированию пищеварительной системы и ясности интеллекта."

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

Ура!Нашёл,на Форуме ответ на мой вопрос о чёрной соли...:*lokaram das "*_Черная соль - это природная неочищенная соль, при этом она добывается в месторождениях, где в соли присутствуют вещества, содержащие сероводород, или подобные вещества. Польза от них такова, что они усиливают перистальтику кишечника, действуют как легкое слабительное и стимулирующее для кишечника. Также из-за богатого природного состава черная соль на вкус менее солена и более полезна. По свойствам она подобна соевому соусу - богата веществами, которые действуют в организме подобно ферментам, улучшают пищеварение.

Хотя черная соль и называется черной, она имеет красновато-бурый цвет благодаря тому, что в ней содержится некоторое количество минералов и железа. Как и белая соль, она продается прессованной и молотой, и хранить ее лучше в сухом прохладном месте. Эта соль не может заменить морскую или столовую соль, так как имеет специфический резкий запах (он напоминает запах сваренного вкрутую яичного желтка). Видимо из-за наличия в ней небольшого количества сероводорода. Содержание NaCl у нее ниже, чем в обычной поваренной соли. В этой связи черная соль более безопасна по сравнению с поваренной с точки зрения отложения ее в суставах. Она является главным ингредиентом в популярной индийской приправе чат масала ( приправа для салата ), которую добавляют в фруктовые салаты и в поджаренные орехи.
Применяется как заменитель поваренной соли. Черная соль богата йодом, калием, серой, железом и другими микроэлементами. Кладется абсолютно во все блюда, куда кладется обычная соль. Недостатком является небольшой яичный привкус, но в сочетании с другими специями он становится незаметным. Черная соль в обычных дозах не вызывает удержания в организме воды, как это делают другие виды соли.

В Индии этот минерал входит в «домашнюю аптечку». Согласно Аюрведе – древней медицинской науке черная соль – содержит элементы воды и огня, способствует нормальному функционированию пищеварительной системы и ясности интеллекта."_

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

*Спасибо за разъяснение*!_Как мне стало понятно:пользоваться можно(но осторожно;)..._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не то, чтобы осторожно. Как обычной солью можно пользоваться.

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

Вложение 7868Доброе время!Недавно в нашем городе(Екатеринбурге)открылось вегетарианское кафе"GOVINDA'S".
По-бывал в нём и мне понравилось! Мы,уже и с женой туда приезжали.Ей-тоже понравилось.
И вот там мы эту чёрную соль покупали.Заодно вкусно и с пользой по обедали...Кроме того некоторые работники кафе,мне немного известны по местной организации ОСК.Поэтому  я отнёсся с до-верием к этому заведению.И очень доволен,тому,что происходит.Это-всё проявление милости КРИШНЫ(уверен в этом на 1000%).

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

Это как раз интерьер вегетарианского кафе"Govinda's",в г. Екатеринбурге. Лично мне и моей жене очень понравилось находиться там.Светло.Просторно.Чисто.Опрятно.И ничего лишнего...Там,проводятся мероприятия местной организации ОСК(лекции,например)...Это фото решил показать не для рекламы.Просто хотелось поделиться приятным впечатлением.

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Тема началась с Киви. В дикой природе на Дальнем Востоке растет лиана Актинидия китайская, в Приморье её плоды называют кишмиш (здесь фото и описание  http://lglusi.ru/news/kishmish-na-dalnem-vostoke ). В смутные времена революции в России, некий ботаник эмигрировал в Новую Зеландию с семенами актинидии. За несколько лет селекционного отбора и другого климата плоды увеличились в несколько раз. По гунам - скорее страсть с примесью благости.

----------

